# Pictures you took



## InvisibleJim

Great pictures everyone, looks like we could set up a PC photography studio!


----------



## Tyler87

Currently using a Nikon D60... I freaking love the thing. I can't afford really nice lenses though. 

My Panasonic had a NICE Leica megazoom that spoiled me.


----------



## jochris

Tyler87 said:


> Currently using a Nikon D60... I freaking love the thing. I can't afford really nice lenses though.
> 
> My Panasonic had a NICE Leica megazoom that spoiled me.


The Nikon D60 is a really good camera! :happy: I'm glad you love it. Nikon is clearly the best maker. :wink:


----------



## Tyler87

Well from friend's cameras etc... Canon seems to make a LIIIIIIITLE bit nicer lenses. Also they have more cameras that are compatible w/ astrophotography lenses. (Which I kind of want to get into..) They both have their ups and downs. I know Canon's generally do a lot better with noise control while Nikon chooses to leave a lot of the noise in... Both make great cameras though.


Anyway, here are a few more!


----------



## Eylrid

jochris said:


> The Nikon D60 is a really good camera! :happy: I'm glad you love it. Nikon is clearly the best maker. :wink:


I watched Robots today. That reminds me of Piper.


----------



## moon

From today. Went for a walk & found these guys in a drying mud puddle. Liked this ones sad wings.


----------



## nwet96




----------

